# Tips for squirrel hunting in your backyard or in the wild



## huntr4life (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I ounce herd this old trick from my Dad for squirrel hunting. here's how to do it, find a big oak, or any other tree that you know squirrles live in. then find a brightly colored hat or any hat thats not camo and put it on a branch on the side of the tree opposit from yourself. Then wait....and wait.......then when a squirrel comes out of that tree or goes in it, it will only stay on your side because of the hat. then all u have to to is :sniper:


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

that may work but i'd much rather back up a good 30 yds and take a poke at them when they're not spooked.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 23, 2008)

i can agree with that since u never know wut they might do. They might just run away our go back in the tree.

Do u have any squirrel hunting tips


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool Idea! heres another one! If a squirrel is spooked or will not stop moving for a shot or is on the other side of the tree do this. kiss the back of your hand hard and make rapid smacking sounds with your lips. They will stop and investigate usually giving you a clean shot! This works so good sometimes its almost unfair!! :lol:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 23, 2008)

that sounds just like a squirrel i am going to try that first thing ounce i get outside. thanks for the tip i apreciate it.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I might be inclined to believe the "hat trick" only because squirrels have color vision and are creatures of habit.

My squirrel huntin' tip is to get a squirrel dog! It has been a long time since I still hunted squirrels since I have gotten into feist dogs.

Without a dog, locate a likely food source or den and wait...You can also walk SLOWLY through the timber (1 step forward, 2 steps back sort of thing).

-Marc


----------

